

What, based on your experience, should we do? - aswanson
http://www.newscientist.com/blog/shortsharpscience/2007/08/does-experience-matter-have-guess.html

======
Tichy
It would be interesting to see results over a broad range of subjects. The
study seems to be limited to politics, which does not necessarily translate to
other topics. Try with medicine, perhaps?

------
s_baar
This is almost depressing. On the one hand, it makes you feel happy to know
stuff, then sad that so much time is wasted.

